# Botox - We are injecting Botox for drooling



## Jackie (Feb 5, 2008)

We are injecting Botox for drooling which is injected in the salivary glands, what CPT Codes do we use for the injection?  (I know the code for Botox is J0585)


----------



## scorrado (Feb 5, 2008)

Procedure code 64612 would be used for injections that were given in a facial nerve/muscle.  I know you said that it was injected in the salivary gland so I dont know if that code would apply. We do botox for spasms and pain, not drooling so I would be interested to see what others say about this one.


----------



## mcpalmeter (Feb 8, 2008)

*Botox*

Jackie,

There is a code in CPT for chemodenervation of eccrine (sweat) glands, but I do not see a code in CPT 2008 for salivary glands.  Since the injection is into the salivary glands, I suggest you code the service 42699 for unlisted procedure, salivary glands or ducts along with the J0585 code.
This procedure is performed on some patients who have cerebal palsy and as a result have sialorrhea or excessive drooling. 

Maryann Palmeter, CPC


----------

